# Holgate road trip recipe



## Proffs (29/5/13)

I tried a holgate road trip last night and was blown away! I'd only had a couple of IPA's before and thought they were too bitter. The road trip comes on at 65 IBU but I was amazed how balanced it was. Delicious. 

Anyway, I just started doing partials, in a bag, until I get some bigger equipment. Anyone got an idea on a recipe. It says on the bottle Vienna malt as a base with chinook, centennial & citra.

Cheers


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (29/5/13)

I would go with that as a start mate!


----------



## Proffs (29/5/13)

Ok, so this will be my first go at making an original recipe. As most newbies, I have no idea what I'm doing and any help will be greatly appreciated. Here goes.

Road Trip Rip - Partial BIAB

Batch Size 23L
Estimated OG 1.066
Estimated FG 1.017
IBU 59.7
EBC 16.3
ABV% 6.48

Vienna Malt - 3.00 Kg - 55.05%
Pilsner Malt - 0.25 Kg - 4.6%
Carapils - 0.10 Kg - 1.85%
Crystal 90 - 0.10 Kg - 1.85%
Light DME - 2.00 Kg - 36.7%

Hop Bill
15g Chinook @ 60
20g Centennial & Citra @ 20
20g Centannial & Citra @ 10
15g Centennial & Citra @ 5
25g Centennial & Citra @ Dry hop around day 8 or 9

Ferment @ 20*C with US-05 rehydrated.

Mash grain in 10.5L @ 65*C for 60 mins, dunk sparge in 5L @ 78*C for 10 mins or so. 60 min boil. Add DME @ 2min. Chill. Add water to 23L. Wait impatiently for 2 weeks.

Would one 11g pack of US-05 do the job or should I be looking at a liquid yeast? If so, which one? Wyeast 1056? would I have to make a starter or could I just pitch the smack pack?


----------



## Proffs (29/5/13)

Bump


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/5/13)

I thought it was Vienna malt 95% and 5 % crystal for colour. Liquid or dry yeast will get the job done. Give your recipe a try, looks like it will make a nice beer.


----------



## Proffs (29/5/13)

Cheers Pratty. I might just give it a go and see what happens. I only added the pilsner after reading about diastatic power of Vienna. Bit over my head at the moment but do you think Vienna & crystal alone will work?


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/5/13)

Make the recipe you have. Vienna and crystal will work but the results depends on a lot of other factors.


----------



## Proffs (3/6/13)

So... I've been trying to work out how this is going to work with my idea of creating a high gravity wort and diluting into the FV. I punched all the figures into brewmate to try see what numbers I'm aiming for and this is what it came out. Keep in mind I've excluded the DME from the recipe, as it will be added at the end of the boil.








Basically, the things that I'm looking at is an OG of 1.049 before the boil, SG after boil 1.051. Then I will add the DME, of which Brewmate tells me I should end up with an SG of 1.066 

Does this seem right? Then there's trying to work out the real IBU's after diluting....

This is what Brewmate predicts if I were to do a full volume boil.




So, it predicts that after diluting the 15.6L of wort to 23L the IBU would drop all the way from 90.5 to 53.5!? That seems pretty extreme to me.

Any comments on any of my mad ramblings would be much appreciated.

Proffs


----------



## slash22000 (3/6/13)

Brewmate has a calculator for dilution: Tools, Water Dilution Calc.

90.5 IBU at 15.6L = 61.4 IBU at 23L.


----------



## Proffs (3/6/13)

slash22000 said:


> Brewmate has a calculator for dilution: Tools, Water Dilution Calc.
> 
> 90.5 IBU at 15.6L = 61.4 IBU at 23L.


Ah, very nice. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Proffs (8/6/13)

So...I had a go at this recipe today. It was a good learning experience being my first time mashing. I mashed in @ 66* and wrapped up the pot for 75mins. I lost 2* over that time. Upon opening her up I was surprised to see just how much the grain had swollen. It would barely fit in my sparge pot by itself! So I had to just rinse the bag with the sparge water and subsequently probably lost a few points there. I got 1.049 anyway, which was only 2 points off what I was looking for.

The boil went as normal, added the DME, cooled, top up to 23L and got a final reading of 1.057. So quite a bit off 1.066 I was looking for but all in all I'm pretty happy and looking forward to nailing the next one.


----------



## Proffs (21/6/13)

Update: had this in primary for a week, where it quickly made its way to 1.015. Racked it to secondary with a dry hop of 60g citra. 

Bottled today and I've got to say, I'm pretty bloody impressed with myself at this point! Smells very similar to what I remember of the original. The taste is bang on too with the only real difference I can pick up at this point being mine is a little less smooth as the real thing as far as bittering goes.

I can feel a long few weeks coming up waiting to taste this beast.


----------



## Aydos (22/6/13)

If your finding the bitterness a bit harsh maybe try a different bittering hop (eg. Magnum) or try FWH which seems to smooth out the bitterness in my beers.


----------



## Proffs (14/7/13)

So I've been drinking this for a couple of weeks now and holy crap. It's beautiful. I tried it after probably 12 days and I was really worried. It had no pleasant hop aroma and only tasted of raisins. But after a couple of weeks it has totally transformed. A nice smooth, piney bitterness. Beautiful fruity, floral aroma. Consistent head and nice lacing. Pretty close to what I remember the real thing to be. My only concern now is how to recreate it now I've moved to AG on a new system.


----------



## pressure_tested (15/7/13)

This recipe was revealed by Holgate at the Homebrewers conference. All grain, though.

OG 1.056 FG 1.008 ABV5.8%
IBU65 EBC13

Joe White Vienna 50%
Barret Burston Pale 40%
Joe White Mated Wheat 6%
Simpsons Light Crystal 4%

Chinook *5 IBU* first Wort
Topaz *28 IBU* 75 Mins
Chinook *16 IBU* 45 Mins
Centennial *10 IBU* 30 mins
Centennial *6 IBU* 15 mins
Citra *6 IBU* 15 mins

Dry hopped with citra, centennial & simcoe 1g/L

American Ale Yeast


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (15/7/13)

I think that Ian put this up because he wants you guys to send your versions of Roady to him for 'evaluation'. All test bottles can be sent to 79 High Street Woodend, attention Ian Morgan.

I will post any feeback I get up on this thread. Make sure you include your AHB name so we know whos beer it was.


----------



## Parks (15/7/13)

KBB - can you confirm is the dry hopping 1g/L combined or each?


----------



## Proffs (15/7/13)

King Brown Brewing said:


> I think that Ian put this up because he wants you guys to send your versions of Roady to him for 'evaluation'. All test bottles can be sent to 79 High Street Woodend, attention Ian Morgan.
> 
> I will post any feeback I get up on this thread. Make sure you include your AHB name so we know whos beer it was.


Awesome! I reckon I might send him a bottle of mine to see what he thinks. Do you think he'd be interested in my partial attempt? What's the best way to do this? I'd be chuffed to hear from the man himself. (I have them all bottled in 740ml PET bottles)


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (15/7/13)

Equal amounts Parks.

I reckon he would prefer an all-grain version Proffs, but free beer is good beer.


----------



## carniebrew (15/7/13)

Parks said:


> KBB - can you confirm is the dry hopping 1g/L combined or each?


Bloody good question that needs an accurate answer...

Also, anyone else notice the IBU's in the recipe add up to 71 IBU, not 65?


----------



## Proffs (23/7/13)

I'm glad I've just about drank all this batch cos the hop flavour has deteriorated badly. It's only a month old but the citra and centennial have all but disappeared flavour wise. Still smells awesome as you pour it but tastes mainly of pine; re chinook.

I'm wondering if racking onto gelatin could be the culprit in early loss of hoppiness? I'm sure it should last longer than a month. Any of the experts care to comment?


----------



## pressure_tested (26/10/13)

Proffs said:


> I'm glad I've just about drank all this batch cos the hop flavour has deteriorated badly. It's only a month old but the citra and centennial have all but disappeared flavour wise. Still smells awesome as you pour it but tastes mainly of pine; re chinook.
> 
> I'm wondering if racking onto gelatin could be the culprit in early loss of hoppiness? I'm sure it should last longer than a month. Any of the experts care to comment?


is that a version of the recipe I posted? you could also get pine from simcoe?
I am brewing it this weekend but dropped back the ibu's a bit for my friends palates.

I also see that the IBU adds up to 71 and checked the original photo of the slide and that is definitely what he put up at the conference.

I'm no expert but if you refridgerate your beer as soon as it's carbonated then maybe the late hoppiness won't disappear so quickly?

Re dry hopping, I plan on dry hopping with 1 gram of each per litre. Seems reasonable for an ipa, yeah?


----------



## carniebrew (28/10/13)

pressure_tested said:


> <snip>
> 
> Re dry hopping, I plan on dry hopping with 1 gram of each per litre. Seems reasonable for an ipa, yeah?


I reckon that's what they mean, rather than a combined 1gm/l of each hop. Makes more sense to be throwing 60 grams into 20 litres rather than 20 grams.


----------



## Mall (19/4/16)

This is my attempt at the Holgate Road Trip, double batch (40L). Bloody beautiful drop.


----------



## Yob (19/4/16)

Send some to ringwood for qa purposes


----------

